# Performance Transit Epic Panniers



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I am in the market for some panniers, and Performance has theri Transit Epic Panniers on sale. Does anyone have any experience of comments on them? I have never used panniers before, so I don't know what features to look for.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> I am in the market for some panniers, and Performance has theri Transit Epic Panniers on sale. Does anyone have any experience of comments on them? I have never used panniers before, so I don't know what features to look for.


I had some but returned them. the mechanism that locks the bottom down was not very well thought out. In other words you could grab the bottom of the pannier and pull it outwards. Maybe they fixed it in recent models though.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

FrontRanger said:


> I had some but returned them. the mechanism that locks the bottom down was not very well thought out. In other words you could grab the bottom of the pannier and pull it outwards. Maybe they fixed it in recent models though.


What would I look for to see if they have fixed this? I have never had panniers, so I'm not sure even how they fasten.


----------



## Steel_SSer (Jan 13, 2006)

I too have a strong interest in getting some panniers & have been shopping around. Bike Nashbar has several & some are really inexpensive, so, I'm assuming quality & price go down with each other.

I've never used panniers either - I have an old aluminum rack but some parts are missing - I don't mind spending $ if I get some quality, good working stuff. I think I can get by with just a top rack pack to begin with & might add the side bags later.

There are so many choices - I'm very confused.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I went and got the panniers today. The method of fastening the bottom is rather flakey, but it does work if your rack has a place for the hook to fasten. I installed them at the store and rode home with them (with my other purchases in them) and to the grocery and home. They worked fine. Lots of room and didn't significantly affect handling of the bike. The price was inexpensive and I think they will work fine for my intended purposes (shopping and commuting).


----------

